# writing helps



## escorial (Dec 8, 2013)

I've noticed recently just how many people on here are affected by depression and all the forms it can manifest itself in. A few new members have commented and I do feel that a site like this while it can't help medically but it's more an outlet for feeling, emotions and life in general...I've been there and I feel for every last one who has to struggle..I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy....What I would like to finish on is what a magnificent site this is and I admire all those who make it happen.


----------



## Gavrushka (Dec 8, 2013)

Seconded!

Writing, I feel, can be a safety valve for people, and it can give them both a feeling of achievement alongside the sense of release that emotional creativity brings.

I imagine this site feels both safe and comfortable for those who may be a little less resilient than the norm, and struggle with the harshness that can be found elsewhere.


----------



## escorial (Dec 8, 2013)

Gavrushka said:


> Seconded!
> 
> Writing, I feel, can be a safety valve for people, and it can give them both a feeling of achievement alongside the sense of release that emotional creativity brings.
> 
> I imagine this site feels both safe and comfortable for those who may be a little less resilient than the norm, and struggle with the harshness that can be found elsewhere.


....so true Gavrushka


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Dec 8, 2013)

It's interesting you'd say this. 

Self-reflection, rumination, introspection, and a wish to learn of ourselves.

I think these words are true of any writer, particularly on this site. Doctors say that these things only deepen depression (I'm more depressed that I'm depressed than I'm actually depressed over the things that depress me) because it cycles down. They also claim that these are indicators of intelligence.

At any rate, I've been with the site through the deletion of all of my work on the fiction (all my posts pre-2010 or so were deleted) forum, and I've come to develop as a person while this site has developed alongside me. There's been a great deal of people I've met on here who've helped in that development (I'm only 21, so my malleability was high when I joined).

Thanks to WF, and the community for performing so well as you have in leading the growth of my creativity.


----------



## escorial (Dec 8, 2013)

solid words E11


----------



## Crying (Jan 3, 2014)

Writing tends to help my depression and anxiety quite a lot, probably because I can sort of immerse myself in my own world. It makes it so that I can control the things around me, even if it's only until I put down my pencil or shut my laptop. I agree completely. :>


----------



## escorial (Jan 3, 2014)

spot on crying...i think that could be why most turn to writing..hang in there man


----------



## pointystar (Jan 26, 2014)

Writing may help some, but I find physical activity helps the most. I take Muay Thai classes and it's a great stress outlet for me while toning my body.


----------



## escorial (Jan 31, 2014)

The mind is judge and dury to life...I get the physical side can help focus and build on that but the human and animal mind is one of the least understood things in this world...cheers..pointystar


----------



## tepelus (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm the opposite. When I'm depressed I don't have the desire to do things I enjoy, including writing. But when I'm not in a depressive state, I feel on top of the world and I'm able to knock out several hundred words or get some much needed editing done.


----------



## ppsage (Jan 31, 2014)

> Self-reflection, rumination, introspection, and a wish to learn of ourselves.
> 
> I think these words are true of any writer, particularly on this site. Doctors say that these things only deepen depression


 There's another aspect of writing however, which taps into what I'm going to blithely call _subconscious resources_. I do not want to debate what this really could be. But when I _tap into a flow _(no debate!) it's not a matter of intellect or rationalization. More the kind of exploration which I understand therapy sort of endorses.


----------



## escorial (Jan 31, 2014)

tepelus..totaley get that... I kinda start writing when I'm coming out of those emotions you expressed.

PP..love to read a piece about that in the prose section...you seem to have a feel,understanding for the medical stuff in some of your work.


----------



## dither (Feb 2, 2014)

tepelus said:


> I'm the opposite. When I'm depressed I don't have the desire to do things I enjoy, including writing. But when I'm not in a depressive state, I feel on top of the world and I'm able to knock out several hundred words or get some much needed editing done.



Tepelus,
When i'm depressed, i don't know the meaning of "desire".
I came here in the lightest of moods, a few of my scribblings had received the most limited and reserved approvals, and i dared to dream.
I've been in a hole ever since, and you just can't force it can you.
When i'm on an even keel, i can be fascinated by the most mundane, see beauty in almost anything, that's when i have such an indescribable urge to scribble, the pace of my writings and my thoughts, are nothing short of manic.As with life itself, it's all or nothing.:disturbed:


----------

